# Angelfish and African Dwarf Frogs?



## link

I would like to add a small Angelfish to my 50 gallon tank, but I currently have an ADF and I'm not sure if the Angelfish might harm the ADF. I've spoken to several people at different aquarium shops, but no one can give me a straightforward answer. Does anyone have experience keeing these species together?


----------



## veganchick

Angelfish won't eat them, but african dwarf frogs might starve because the angels get to the food before the frogs, because adfs don't compete for food really. If the adf is doing ok in the 50g already than it should be ok to add an angelfish as long as you make sure that the adf gets its food. But the 2 will be ok 2gether. I'm just curious what else in in ur 50g?


----------



## link

Thanks for the input! I usually feed my ADF his own food (blood worms and tubifex forms) on the bottom of the aquarium with a baster, so it seems food competition wouldn't be a problem. In my tank (which is very simple), I have 

2 med-sized Tetras (one is a Black Skirt, unsure what the other is)
3 Platys
1 Dwarf Gourami
1 ADF
1 Emerald Cory
1 Elephant Nose
Several snails (!)...I like them, but they are multiplying fast...may be another reason to get an Angel!


----------



## veganchick

Awesome! I'd love to see some pictures! Its so fun to watch small angels grow up!


----------



## katielynn123girl

May i ask, what do you feed them?
I have two ADF and i feed them pellets. 
i would like to get some of the fish that you have.
also, do you have a filter with them or do you hand clean every week-ish.


----------



## ladayen

A couple problems I see. 

Black Skirts are fin nippers and with only one in the tank it will be quite aggresive towards other fish. They should be in a group to reduce stress, and to help with the aggression. The other tetra regardless of what it is should be in a school as well.

ADF and Cory's again should be in a school. I would also be concerned the gourami may attack the Angel.

That elephant nose.. just did some rearch on it. What a difficult fish to care for lol. Good luck with that.


----------



## Byron

I would not suggest adding angelfish to that setup, not with those other fish. Angels are shoaling and should be in a group for one thing, but not with those other fish that will be constant problems for them. Please read the info in the various fish profiles, second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page.


----------

